# Tune In - How to tell if channel is free or premium preview?



## JCL (Dec 29, 2018)

My M3 is now getting a station that I had been unable get for the last 3 months as it seems to be a "Premium" channel (according to the TuneIn website). Is there anyway to find out if the channel is being made a "free"/"basic" channel, or if they are just offering a limited-time free preview for the channel?


----------



## JCL (Dec 29, 2018)

It would appear to most of you that this is not a "hot" topic for discussion. :-(

So let me rephrase....... Is the TuneIn on a Model 3 different from TuneIn Basic or TuneIn Premium? It appears to me that it is neither. Without signing on to Premium (I don't have a Premium a/c) I am getting a few Premium stations. Can another shed some light on this?


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

I have the TuneIn premium..... I do have a few "premium" shows in my favorites (via the website) that do not transfer to the car...

Also, even though I can stream NFL games via my TuneIn on my phone, I can not search for these in the car...

So, it appears that certain shows or events are still not usable via the car with the TuneIn premium account.


----------



## JCL (Dec 29, 2018)

Chris350 said:


> I have the TuneIn premium..... certain shows or events are still not usable via the car with the TuneIn premium account.


The plot thickens..... it seems the TuneIn service in Teslas is neither pure basic nor premium even if it is logged in (as it does not transfer what you already have elsewhere), it is somewhere in between.


----------

